# Dodo Juice Basics of Bling Clay Lube



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*
Dodo Juice Basics of Bling Clay Lube









A dedicated clay lube to help you glide the clay across the paint and reduce marring. It came with a determined amount of liquid in it which I then filled with water to the top to make 500ml. Great idea this as it saves transporting water about.

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*
The most economical, specialist clay lube you can buy. Dilute it yourself formula in a handy trigger spray bottle.

The manufacturers desciption pretty much sums it up nicely. It is a highly economical clay lube. The thing that really sells these Dodo bottles to me is the trigger, meaning you get a fine mist and the product goes a long long way.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

I used this on a SEAT Leon and SEAT Ibiza, using Zaino Clay, Maxolen Clay, Supernatural Clay and Dodo Basics of Bling Clay. So I gave pretty much every clay I had on me a whirl.

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*
I'm the first to admit that I'm not sucked in by these types of dedicated clay lubes so maybe I came in to this with a chip on my shoulder. I must say I am converted. The product dispensed in a uniform manner through the trigger and the level of lubricity provided was incredible. 
The dedicated lube from Dodo provided exactly what you need from a clay lube and really helped the claying process.

I realised I had taken pictures so here was my selection:




























The second picture shows the panel covered, I can't stress enough how much I like the trigger spray, though maybe a bit dainty for some I enjoyed using it.

*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*
If you are in the market for a new clay lube then this one should definitely be on your list. At around £5.95 it is cheap as chips. If like me you are a weekend warrior that clays a couple of times a year it is perfect. The bottle will provide enough for a few clay sessions which makes it very economical whilst taking up little space unlike gallon containers!

Thanks to Dom for supplying this sample. A huge thumbs up from me on this one and 5 stars for the clay lube!


----------

